# Owls



## Upland Blue (Sep 21, 2014)

Good morning all just wanted to comment on some of the animals i see besides tasty ones. My first scouting trip here in Utah me and 2 guys saw an immature Owl that sit in a tree only 10 feet away for several minutes a memory i will always have. A few trips later 2 of us walked up on a mature Owl sitting in a small clearing in some Aspens it took a short flight and sat where we could see it clearly for half a minute before taking off, I have seen them before but not so close up what beautiful raptors thier grace and silence in flight is amazing. Its the little things that make the outdoors so enjoyable.
Good Luck All
:grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love hooters. Any pictures?






uh...wait a minute.


----------



## Upland Blue (Sep 21, 2014)

Sorry no pics working on camera for rest of season for hooter watch


----------

